# I wonder what animal this came from? Any ideas?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2018)

My son was cutting our grass today and found this in our back yard. I would assume a bird must have dropped it. We do have buzzards and hawks around. I'm wondering what animal it came from? The teeth are very interesting. One side of each tooth is a bit longer than the other. The bone is about 8" long. It must have had a long snout. Maybe a fox? What do you think?

It came in the nick of time my hubby needs a tooth replaced. lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm thinking that it might be a decayed jawbone from a deer, similar to these.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2018)

I'll go with that, Bea.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2018)

It's probably from an "even-toed ungulate", i.e. a cloven-hoofed animal such as a deer or sheep.  They have teeth with two cutting edges.


----------

